# Help deciding- Cafe Latte vs. Stratford vs Fantom



## mrdelprete (Jun 4, 2010)

As you can tell from my other posts, I am all over the place when it comes to what kind of bike I want, but within the next few months I am going to pull the trigger and buy a new bike (have 20lbs to lose) I will ride with my family for fun, and alone for fitness. I want something fast, yet comfy for the family rides. I will be doing some bike paths, roads, and campgrounds (not mountain bike stuff, just not the best roads in the world) So I am tring to decide between a flat bar hybrid and a cross bike. If you had to choose between these three, which would you go with?

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/stratford.htm

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/cafe_latte_x.htm

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_cross_cx2.htm


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

The Fantom Cross CX would be my choice. Most people get tired quicker and have more nerve issues in the hands and shoulders on rides longer than a few miles with flat handlebars. If you want a fast bike, that'd be the one I get in comparison to the other two. It's more versatile, and has slightly better components than the others.


----------



## mrdelprete (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks, Iam leaning heavily towars the fantom. I like that it has more of a road chainring, 50t, than some of the other cross bikes. Now I am just waiting for those steel ones to see if Ilike them better!


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

I went through a similar thought process as you several months ago. I thought about a hybrid style, but i realized that they do not do road as well at all. It's easier to get a road friendly bike with a sturdier frame and put some bigger tires on it, or ride with 700c x 28-32's and feel fine on the road. The drop bars offer more comfortable hand/shoulder positions.

I bought the Moto Fantom 29 hardtail and thought I would put skinnier tires on it, but it still doesn't feel that great on tarmac when riding over 5 miles at a time, but it feels great on dirt roads, grass, and other not so well paved trails. When road riding, I feel vibration more, my hand and shoulder would go numb (flat bar bike with bar end grips), and I could tell even with a lockout fork, that I wasn't getting the best power transfer when pedaling.


----------

